# Roots inside Tub waste and overflow.



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Tub waste & Overflow was root bound with roots growing up into tub from the drain. The entry point was at the drain to tee connection around the nut. The drain lift assembly was rooted in as well. While there we replaced the Kohler/Bradley cartridge and diverter spout.
$375.00 invoiced.


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

wow, thats a fine specimen you have there


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Kind of funny how you can see what the trip leaver looked like .

we run into willow root problems every now and then.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Man that was packed tight, wonder how many years of roots that is.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

That thing looks ****ographic ! lol


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah it does look ****o style lol. I wondered when someone would mention it. I considered if I should post them or not but figured might be worth a laugh. That house was built in the 60's so is original waste & overflow but no telling how long the roots been growing in there. Funny thing is I don't see any huge feeders, just smaller sized roots. But it leaked long enough to attract roots from way out in the yard.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Atleast it wasn't a hair wad, that would of smelt like roses:whistling2:


----------

